# Newbie &....free plants???



## Paulo (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey! My name is Paulo, i am new to this site and so far i find it quite interesting.
I have 2 fishtanks, 30Gl and 25 Gl, southamerican fishes. Planted with some success...This is my problem, I have bought some sword, anubias and java fern and they are doing ok. I got other ones....cheaper, no name...and slowly are dying....I know you get what you pay...but It is difficult for me to spend $100 in just plants, and also I would like to improve the lighting in my tanks too...another $200 maybe....
Now is my request.....  any of you guys has free plants to share with newbies? I mean, when your plants outgrown.....u sell them? I am willing to pay shipping...but any collaboration? Anyway.....I am in Toronto, Canada

Thanks
Paulo


----------



## bobo (Jan 21, 2004)

*Free Plants and priceless advice*

OK, your been-away-for-awhile Moderator would be happy to send you some plants - at least those which would be legal to send to Canada, but first you have to tell us a bit about the parameters of your tank(s).

Like: how much light do you have and what is the source? NO fluorescent, Power Compact, Metal Halide? What about your substrate, the Kh, Gh, and pH of your water? What type of fish do you have or intend to keep. That sort of thing...

With this info we can better decide which plants would be appropriate for your particular conditions.

Bobo, your moderator


----------



## Paulo (Feb 17, 2004)

I have a 30 gl tank and a 25 gl tank. I have south american cichlids (blue rams and festivum) and a shool of neon tetra, rasbora and rummy nose, also few shrimps.
My water is 7.00 ph and GH 7
Light: 20 w in the 30 gl tank...quite low. I was planning to upgraded with a compact fluorescent..but no money yet, then i am keeping plant for a low light settings (1 anubia, 1 amazon s., 1 java fern.
SUbstrate is gravel, in one tank 0.25" diameter approx, the other with 0.5".
THe plants are doing ok...they have around a year in the tank, growing no too much, but slowly.
I really appreciate your feedback

Paulo


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

You could try this site http://www.rupert.net/~mryeburn/index.htm The people on it are often selling plants on aquabay.ca
You could also try the For Sale/Trade part of this sight. I started a thread looking for Canadians, you could post what you are looking for. I also should have some plants in the near future. Vals, wisteria, maybe some sags, baby java ferns and if the riccia and java moss I bought do alright I should have some of that as well. HTH


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

I want to help out, but I only have riccia to provide. Your light system is too low for it to handle riccia. Plus, I dont know how shipping and customs work for california to canada. If you still want it, you may have it, but I'd appreciate it if you paid for the shipping and if someone can explain to me how I can get riccia across the board.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks a lot litesky, but i guess it will cost me a lot in shipping and also certificates to cross teh border. Again thanks a lot

Paulo


----------

